# You've been targeted by cancel culture.



## Megaroad 2012 (Jan 16, 2020)

Everythings going great.  Your career is stable, your social circle is tight and cool, maybe you got a bangin' wife or husband as well.

Suddenly, you say something uncouth or something you wrote a decade ago when you're a teen is unearthed and suddenly troons, loons and leg beards come out of the wood work and create their cute little hashtag to try and cancel you.

So far though, it's just a small minority but what do you do before it somehow hypothetically explodes?

This is something that crosses my mind a lot whenever I see peoples careers derailed over nothing.  I've said my fair share of stupid and regretable shit in the 20 some years of using the internet, but to these zombies it doesn't matter if you were a dumb edgelord 12 year old and has since matured because they're emotionally and mentally stunted people who can't fathom that people change.

So the question is, if cancel culture is coming for you, what would _you_ do? The sin you commited was maybe you dropped the n-bomb on twitter in 2009 despite being a pastey white dork or made a joke at the expense of another group. Mundane shit.  Kevin Spacey's need not apply.

Personally, I figured I'd either

a.) Ignore it rather than say anything, especially if it's a nothing burger.  Giving the issue and the mob attention would just give them that sweet endorphine rush they crave so better to starve them off for two weeks until they move on to the next shiney object.

or

b.) acknowledge it but don't apologize.  I'd resort to this if something did gain attention and it had to be acknowledged.   Example: "Yup, I said 'stop being jewish' back on a obscure forum in 2003.  Oh well, that was dumb, life goes on."  

I do find this one tough though, especially if you're a nice person.  To any rational human being, if someone once acted a jackass manned up and admitted they were being a jackass and felt bad, then usually it'd be water under the bridge.  Unfortunately, saying sorry now a days seems to give cancel warriors carte blanch to try and run your life.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jan 16, 2020)

If it's just a group of autistic faggots sperging online about me, I'd ignore it. They're hoping to get my attention, why give them what they want? 

If they start harassing my job and trying to get me fired, I still ignore it unless something actually happens to cause my termination, but I start saving extra money in case something actually does happen. Then I lawyer up.

If some are bold enough to harass and threaten my family or friends, I let them know that I own guns and if I see them on my property or on my family's property, I will consider them a threat and act accordingly.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 16, 2020)

I don't have a twitter, I'm pretty much indestructible. A phantom. A being that cannot even be comprehended by your average troon. I have no form.


----------



## Iriya Asagao (Jan 16, 2020)

As long as I don't have my REAL personal info with my online persona.
I can start fresh with a new persona.

Otherwise I'll have to legally change my name and move to a new apartment


----------



## Longjack Attack (Jan 16, 2020)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> If some are bold enough to harass and threaten my family or friends, I let them know that I own guns and if I see them on my property or on my family's property, I will consider them a threat and act accordingly.


Depending on the state you live in, they'll probably take advantage of the red flag laws and have the cops take them away. Announcing that you have guns will give them a way to counteract.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jan 16, 2020)

Stuck in Corners said:


> Depending on the state you live in, they'll probably take advantage of the red flag laws and have the cops take them away. Announcing that you have guns will give them a way to counteract.



Good point


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Jan 16, 2020)

Am I rich enough to waste money on stupid things? cause if So..I start throwing around Lawsuits and hiring PIs to grind each and every blue checkmark into the dirt.


----------



## B. F. Bugleberry (Jan 16, 2020)

I'd call everyone a nigger, because I'm already the bottom rung of society and whatathey gunnado? Get me fired? Boss already admits that he can't fire me, and just let's me go off on my insane bullshit already.


----------



## Xolanite (Jan 16, 2020)

Assuming I acquire secure finances, should this occur, I’ll cash out my internet money and invest in a new persona. Also, I’ll laugh all the way as they censor and intentionally misspell my name, because I’m their Hitler of the Week.


----------



## ??? (Jan 16, 2020)

I'd refuse to apologize, bully them on Twitter, and use it as an opportunity to fundraise and dox (or sue) my enemies. 

You have nothing to gain by being meek, and nothing to lose by being brave.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jan 16, 2020)

I'd refuse to apologize to them and refuse to back down no matter what.

If it's just woke tards insulting me online, I'll just ignore them and eventually they'll find a new target to "cancel". It's never a good idea to feed the trolls.

If they try harassment of me in real life or threaten to get me fired from a job or banned from a specific place over false accusations, then I will tell them to fuck off and I'll be sure to save up money just in case they do drop the hammer and I have to lawyer up. 

If they start making direct threats to me or my loved ones, I have a gun just in case the absolute worst-case scenario happens (and I pray that it would never come to that) but I won't tell them that I'm armed or even imply it. What I will tell them is that if they try to threaten me or anyone close to me, or if they're trespassing on my property, I will call the police and I will press charges against them and anyone else involved.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 16, 2020)

Heh, good luck, tumblrtards. Just try to cancel me, and I'll let you see what my Muramasa can do first-hand.


----------



## Synthetic Smug (Jan 16, 2020)

I'd cash in.

I'm a decent artist and writer, and have the instincts for being a cruel asshole. My vices are limited and quite tame.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jan 16, 2020)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> If they start harassing my job and trying to get me fired, I still ignore it unless something actually happens to cause my termination, but I start saving extra money in case something actually does happen. Then I lawyer up.





Syaoran Li said:


> If they try harassment of me in real life or threaten to get me fired from a job or banned from a specific place over false accusations, then I will tell them to fuck off and I'll be sure to save up money just in case they do drop the hammer and I have to lawyer up.


I find it sad that we've reached a point where even the slightest offensive thing somebody finds online, even from YEARS ago, context or time be damned, people would chastise you and try to ruin your life. You shouldn't have to lawyer up because somebody found a few mean words on the Internet. 

Not to mention the legal fees and time spent on said case. Even if you do win, you'd still have potential backlash and harassment from randoms. Why are we such a judgmental society? Time doing that would be better spent contributing to make society better or against legitimate pieces of shit that exist out there. Not to mention not everybody CAN afford a legal team, you know how lawyers can be. 

If something like this happened to me, I don't know how I'd handle finding a good lawyer. Honestly, I'd just be out of sight out of mind.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jan 16, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> I find it sad that we've reached a point where even the slightest offensive thing somebody finds online, even from YEARS ago, context or time be damned, people would chastise you and try to ruin your life. You shouldn't have to lawyer up because somebody found a few mean words on the Internet.
> 
> Not to mention the legal fees and time spent on said case. Even if you do win, you'd still have potential backlash and harassment from randoms. Why are we such a judgmental society? Time doing that would be better spent contributing to make society better or against legitimate pieces of shit that exist out there. Not to mention not everybody CAN afford a legal team, you know how lawyers can be.
> 
> If something like this happened to me, I don't know how I'd handle finding a good lawyer. Honestly, I'd just be out of sight out of mind.



Agreed, and "Out of sight, Out of Mind" combined with "Don't Feed The Trolls" is the best tactic against cancel culture when's confined to online drama. 

Having to actually spend money on a lawyer should only be for when shit starts to hit the fan and suddenly some random off-color joke you tweeted years ago or posted on some old forum are causing you actual difficulties in the real world such as financial insecurity or full-on targeted harassment.


----------



## HollaGemini (Jan 16, 2020)

The types of people that would attack you on social media are similar to trolls. If you dont feed them they move on to someone who will.
They tend to focus on people who try to smooth everything over and are actively trying to save themselves.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 16, 2020)

No, I haven't.


The Fool said:


> I don't have a twitter, I'm pretty much indestructible. A phantom. A being that cannot even be comprehended by your average troon. I have no form.


I used to not have a Twitter. #truey2kbabyfacts


----------



## Marco Fucko (Jan 16, 2020)

If I got fired from some gay ass corporation I'd sue them for wrongful termination and let them settle me. Chances are I haven't done anything because I don't interact with people, so I'd force them to show their hand in court. I would then become a professional gambler using that settlement money.

If I'm a le public figure and social media spergs are bugging me I'd probably just ignore it. If it came up in an interview I'd be like "oh yeah I made that crass joke, yeah that was me", and they would be like "don't you think that's inappropriate", and I'd be like "that's the joke you fucking smoothbrain".


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jan 16, 2020)

I'll accuse them of ableism against the autistic.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jan 16, 2020)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> If it's just a group of autistic faggots sperging online about me, I'd ignore it. They're hoping to get my attention, why give them what they want?
> 
> If they start harassing my job and trying to get me fired, I still ignore it unless something actually happens to cause my termination, but I start saving extra money in case something actually does happen. Then I lawyer up.
> 
> If some are bold enough to harass and threaten my family or friends, I let them know that I own guns and if I see them on my property or on my family's property, I will consider them a threat and act accordingly.


At his point if they started doing that I'd get anxious and lawyer up beforehand.

Because you'd be dealing with people who have loads of free time and have far more man hours dedicated towards you than you do for yourself.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Jan 16, 2020)

If my destruction is assured, I'd ramp up everything that was offensive to the max. They want a villain they've got one.


----------



## SpergPatrol (Jan 17, 2020)

Literally anyone that has been "canceled," has bounced back because the wave of harassment doesn't do shit unless you're stupid enough to give enough personal details to basically let them dox you.
But even then the worst thing these tards do is try to get you fired, which considering most people in this day and age work retail that would be a blessing to most people.


----------



## Keystone (Jan 17, 2020)

"I'm not apologizing for shit. Fuck off and whine at someone else."

Foolproof, really.


----------



## Dr. Henry Armitage (Jan 17, 2020)

I'd laugh at them.  What are they gonna do? My boss doesn't care what I post online. He only cares if I show up and I'm probably not on meth. My family already thinks I'm weird. So the revelation that I laugh at troons and tards in my spare time probably wont surprise them. My irl friends like laughing at troons and tards too so I'm good there.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Jan 17, 2020)

A soybearded nu-male actually pointed at me and said "get out of here!" when I told a crackhead who jumped out at me to fuck off. I squared up and said "Why don't you make me?" and waved him in. He backed up five feet and saw I wanted the fight. The crackhead looked fucking terrified. People never fight back.
 I looked through reddit and twitter but I guess I wasn't a big enough asshole to warrant more bitching.

If enough of us stand up to this fucking sjw shit they'll abandon it because deep down, they're a pulsating mass of cowardice.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Jan 17, 2020)

Well, the type of people who pull that shit really aren't my friends anyways, so I probably wouldn't give a shit.


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Jan 17, 2020)

HOIST THE RED FLAG AND DRAW SABERS, BOYS!

Fuck 'em. My wife and kids and close friends know who I am, and if some soycuck on Twitter can change their minds then I don't want weak minded/willed motherfuckers around me anyway. What are they gonna do, tell my sister that I dislike Arabs and think Black people need to purge nogs with fire and steel? Well thank you for calling from 1995, Mr. Wizard.


----------



## DtoDab (Jan 17, 2020)

I make zero effort to pander to or appear progressive on social media, I pretty much straight tell people I am conservative and I don't care about internet slacktivism shit, I do my best to avoid nearly all political commentary in social media and no direct connection to my real name is made in any place I post.

I would just ignore, if targeted on social media I wouldn't respond, acknowledge or apologize.

If someone is threatening my job, I would directly speak to my higher up, talk about the situation and get prepared to fight judicially in a defamation lawsuit probably.

If someone is threatening my family I would straight up tell them to go pound sand in a public post and defend aggressively my original position.

If I am wrong about a Fact, with sources to back that up I will own up to my factual mistake, these however do not include moral or political positions.

It's good to know a thing, cancel culture mostly targets people already inside these social justice circles, specially for not being progressive enough or commiting an "heresy".

You will hardly ever be "cancelled" by a progressive mob if you position yourself clearly and don't apologise, if you are against be against, don't offer a hand begging for forgiveness, there is no forgiveness, the only way to get out untouched is no not give in to the mob, apologizing feeds the flames, since they are all addicted to the moral sanctimoniousness they will quickly forget you to go after someone else.


----------



## Colonel Collateral (Jan 17, 2020)

Never apologize. 
The social media mobs can whine and cry all they want, but apologizing or even implying that your statements were "wrong" only allows for the mob of fools to claim victory. Don't speak with media outlets, either. They'll only twist your words to fit their narrative that you're a genetic clone of Literally Hitler.

So many people that have been targeted by "cancellers" have failed to realize that any concession to them will only make you seem weak, both in the eyes of radical left-wing snakes and those against cancel culture. They are criticized most heavily by those who have seen the past decade of social justice nonsense, and know that apologetic statements only strengthen the argument that they're some sort of "far-right nazi" or whatever the label of the month is.

Don't retract, don't double down, make fun of the ideologically-brainwashed morons and continue with your life. 

And if they fire you for it? They weren't worth working for in the first place.


----------



## Stoneheart (Jan 17, 2020)

German law makes it next to impossible to fire somebody, and the Important Unions are not woke.


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Jan 17, 2020)

Raise the Black Flag. No Quarter.
If the means to legal representation available and I can prove they caused monetary damages to my livelihood, then the Black Templar's motto will ring true:
"No Pity! No Remorse! No Fear!"
They would pay through the nose (they're lucky it won't be the Old Norse version, either).


----------



## Notgoodwithusernames (Jan 17, 2020)

Make  a list of everyone involved and hunt them down one by one


----------



## Jello (Jan 18, 2020)

Best course of action for something like this would be to ignore it. I mean, if it's something you did years ago, as a teenager even, no place worth the pay is going to fire you for it, unless you're a celebrity or have a particularly uppity management. In cases like that it would be unlawful termination unless you were dumb enough to sign a contract that gets you in trouble.

Words on the internet don't amount to too much in the real world unless they go out of their way to contact your place of work, and so long as you're not exposing that on social media, the average joe wouldn't have to worry too much about the internet police.

If you're surrounded with people who will drop you for something dumb you said a decade ago then that's your own loss. Most people understand that jokes are jokes and when you're young you're not worried so much about what you're saying.


----------



## IceGray (Jan 18, 2020)

Seeing as my cringy phase was way before cancel culture was a thing, I'd shrug it off.

Also, I've followed cybersecurity as thoroughly as I could, so it shouldn't be that much a problem. Jokes about seven proxies aside, that is.


----------



## c-no (Jan 18, 2020)

Crap my pants and do nothing.

If taking this seriously, it all depends:

If it's just some circle-jerk on Reddit or a forum, ignore because it's all just a bunch of people circlejerking on how they'll cancel some rando idiot. If they literally threaten family in person, I have a weapon to use for self-defense, along with a camera to record them doing any sort of harassment because if the internet taught me anything, it's that there are some people willing to go the mile to try and pull something off irl.


----------



## CunningStunt (Jan 18, 2020)

First, you gotta figure out who is coming for you. Are they reasonable people or cult-minded crazies?

If reasonable, explain. Privately. Like you said, water under the bridge.

If crazies, DO NOT APOLOGIZE. Ever. Do not even acknowledge, especially not in writing. They will screenshot everything. They feed on forcing people to their knees. Do not genuflect or thank them for "educating you". Do not taunt them. Just continue like they said nothing. This will drive them insane (they need to know they are "making a difference") and eventually they will do something so bizarre that nobody will believe them anymore. Play the long game.

What do the crazies know about you? Do they know where you live and work? If they are targeting your employment, and your employer is reasonable, go directly to your employer and explain. They are the people who can decide to fire you. Everyone else can just make noise. So warn them that a crazy train is incoming and ask to meet. In the meeting (do not do this in writing), neutralize the crazy arguments. Give your eight year old Tweet context. Show them how insane the accuser is. Explain that you're willing to make amends/formally apologize/undergo training if anyone in your workplace "feels unsafe". Give your boss some way to "handle" you internally that will placate the crazies, but will still leave you employed. Lawyer up, just in case.

If your employer is unreasonable, lawyer up and start making backup plans for income. You're in luck if you live somewhere that has strong libel laws or free speech protections. Deploy warnings through your lawyer. Stall for time. With time and lack of attention, hopefully, the crazies will become hyperbolic and say so many damning things that you can sue them for something. Make sure your lawyer is trying to obtain details of the internal communications about you, and the things you were accused of by the crazies. Document everything, even phone conversations. Write down names, dates, and times. Take lots of screenshots.

Also, lock down your social media. Archive any important old stuff and wipe the rest. Your thoughts from eight years ago are not that interesting. Purge any public social media regularly. Try to make it look like your accounts got suspended. This will make the crazies happy. Delete your accounts and make new ones under a different name.


----------



## verissimus (Jan 18, 2020)

Hek just do what aboutism and bring up everyone else worse skeletons (you know like Matt Lauer, Zoey Quinn, Cenk Uyger, Anna Kasparan, Al Sharpton, etc.) in their closet and tell them to come back to you when they're through with the rest which they won't be if they were genuine (that is genuinely psychotic).


----------



## MechanicusAdmin (Jan 18, 2020)

Probably have a little sleep and then continue on as normal the next day.


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 18, 2020)

I'd be largely fine. I can't be fired, my clientele wouldn't care, (also contracts.) I don't have any advertisers, I own my house and all the land around it as far as you can see, so anyone who gets close enough to my house for me to hear them yelling at me is _absolutely_ trespassing, and would get run off by either my dogs or the Sheriff. (But people who do that shit just want to cause a scene, so it wouldn't happen anyway.) I don't have a twitter, a facebook or an instagram. I'm not a member of any professional, social or religious organizations that could expel me or revoke my standing.

I won't say that despite all of that that it wouldn't be irritating or that I wouldn't be concerned about where it would go, but I think that I'm such a poor target that the woke-mob would get bored and move on relatively quick.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jan 18, 2020)

Why do I get the feeling that “cancel culture” was started as a joke from Tumblr that went on for way too long?


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jan 18, 2020)

albertbrown26 said:


> Why do I get the feeling that “cancel culture” was started as a joke from Tumblr that went on for way too long?


It probably has its roots in the callout culture Tumblr had/maybe still has. Notice how this stuff got more traction after the Tumblr porn exodus?


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 18, 2020)

The Fool said:


> I don't have a twitter, I'm pretty much indestructible.


I never liked the idea of hopping on the social media bandwagon. It's also pretty clear that social media is at the heart of the insanity of Current Year. Especially this "cancel culture" BS.


----------



## Pitere pit (Jan 18, 2020)

The first mistake that a public's figure can do is shitposting, yelling at the sky and voicing their political opinions on social media. Artists were meant to be drunken recluses.
If I had fuckyou money like Notch or JK Rowling I would keep flowing my shitposts and never apologize, the stupid mob are just jealous of my financial's freedom and are sad, pathetic "people" anyway. So fuck em. 
If I was still a normie I wouldn't use any social media, I'd keep it for sharing cat's pictures and that's it.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jan 18, 2020)

My boss wouldn't give a fuck. He says worse shit than me all the time.


----------



## JektheDumbass (Jan 18, 2020)

I have a union job.  Considering we have literal Aryan Brotherhood members working here I don't think they care as long as you show up for work and don't start shit.  Also I live in a "stand your ground" state so no actual worries about any real harm to me or my family.  Only thing to do is lie low and wait for the autists to get bored and move on.

Really, same thing I'd do if I had a thread here tbh.


----------



## Chive Turkey (Jan 18, 2020)

I'd probably tell them to go have intercourse with themselves in my native language, because the whiners will be almost guaranteed to be foreign Anglo scum as cancel culture is pretty much non-existent here. The only ones who have attempted to import it thus far are highly controversial and radical activists, so any newspaper or employer will take such threats quite critically.

The right to be able to say whatever the fuck you want has been a very public issue here and has evoked _very _passionate and public defenses. A company or paper would be absolutely fucking foolish to attack/fire someone for making jokes on the Internet anonymously, given the bar that has already been set. The amount of shit high profile people have gotten away with, that I would never even think of joking about makes any finger-wagging at edgy posts utterly laughable.

If I was a burger, I'd just keep still and wait for it to blow over. Don't respond unless you absolutely have to, and _never _apologize. No retreat, no surrender.

If I was a bong, I'd probably already be in fucking jail.


Marco Fucko said:


> If I got fired from some gay ass corporation I'd sue them for wrongful termination and let them settle me. Chances are I haven't done anything because I don't interact with people, so I'd force them to show their hand in court.


This really is the silver bullet for all this SJW witchhunt shit. The only damage they can really do is getting you fired and discredited, and that's only because the average business thinks it's better for their profits to just cut you loose and save themselves all the angry @s. I know it's not without its risks, but the moment those injured employees take a stand and drag these same businesses through the courts for wrongful termination in the most public and painful way possible, is the moment this crap fucking dies. They'll quickly realize that no, bowing to the empty boycott threats of random Twatterers is _not _the move to make when the alternative is something far, _far _more potentially damaging and costly. And that takes all the power away from these e-mobs.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Jan 18, 2020)

Act even more outrageous and put my content behind a paywall. Also never apologize or admit any wrongdoing.


----------



## Lards and Lasses (Jan 18, 2020)

The first thing anyone should actually do is accurately asses what threat the cancel fags pose to them. Everyone seems to have forgotten that step and it often results in people and corporations jumping the shark.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Jan 18, 2020)

Track them down and jostle up against them and stick them with a syringe. Aids  blood for annoying ones, fentanyl for the ones who are more of  a threat.


----------



## drain (Jan 18, 2020)

I never paid much attention to cancel culture nor I care for it, because, like everything that has to do with teens mostly, it's fucking bullshit. Most of time, the person being cancelled will be uncancelled the next week when some other 'celebrity' says some bad words. Nobody gets truly cancelled and teens are dumb anyway so they'll forget about it in five days tops.


----------



## Cheeseburger Picnic (Jan 18, 2020)

My workplace has it built into official policy that they cannot fire or take any kind of action against employees for anything to do with their social media or personal life as long as they don't bring the name of the organization into it, with the exception of a couple high ranking, public facing upper management types for whom representing the organization at all times is essentially written into their job description. Our HR person has said this is increasingly common as a way for an org/business to protect themselves from public opinion (something to point to in response to demands of "why haven't you fired them?") and wrongful termination lawsuits from employees who would have been fired for something unrelated to their work performance.

Given that this policy has only been a thing for the last five years or so and wasn't created in response to any specific incident I wouldn't be surprised if it was influenced by cancel culture and seeing the kind of issues it can cause in a workplace. A business doesn't want to have to fire a quality, long term, loyal employee because they said something mean online, it's bad for the business and it's bad morale for the employees who will wonder if they're next on the chopping block and bail at the first opportunity.


----------



## snailslime (Jan 19, 2020)

i don't think i was ever stupid enough to put racist shit on my social media accounts lol

but my twitter does have some extra cringey tweets from 12 y/o me


----------



## queerape (Jan 19, 2020)

Don’t pay it any mind, let them burn themselves out in their spergatories and write as many circle jerk articles as the want. The news cycle has the memory of a goldfish and it’ll probably blow over when they find their next target. But lawyer up just in case they try to pull stupid shit. Only make statements through the lawyer.


----------



## Otterly (Jan 19, 2020)

I was lucky enough to grow up without social media so there’s no teenage high jinx online anyway. The rest of my social media is totally benign, with just random stuff, hobby stuff, and family stuff. KF is the only place I can say certain things (british, sigh...) and that’s behind a VPN and a burner email. 
   Dont  put anything online or in writing attached to your name unless you’re prepared to have anyone see it. I’m careful what i say at work and in public ( which I dont think is ideal, but that’s current year for you.)
  If someone did come after me for cancellation, I’d ignore if they were just online. Total grey rock, don’t go out fo your way to attract the ire of the crazy. 
  Polite rationality gets you a long way if you’re being confronted in real life, none of these people react well to calm, factual opposition and they always devolve into threats or shouting, at which point you’ve won . If it was more serious and they were after my job I’d lawyer up and sue the fuck out of my employer if I was fired.
  Highly unlikely because most of these people are wet lettuces, but  If they posed a direct physical threat in the moment then all the bets are off and I’d do what I needed to do.  I don’t start fights, but I’ll sure as hell finish them. I have a reputation at work as being someone who is very calm, fair, supportive, never starts arguments, never seeks out conflict,  but is not to be fucked with and who will defend underlings who are being unfairly targeted. 
   Agree with those above who say that what’s needed is for a few big company lawsuits to hit companies in the pocket. I hope the pendulum is starting to swing back away from all this nonsense


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Jan 19, 2020)

I’d just ignore it. It’s become meaningless. Remember when James Gunn got fired? Then Disney hired him back because they realised they prefer making billions of dollars over appeasing woketards? Remember when J K Rowling posted about trans people and she got cancelled and nothing happened? The people generating the outrage aren’t the people spending money on the product. Even when your audience is woketards, they’ll forget about it in a week or two.


----------



## TwinkLover6969 (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Knojkamarangasan_#4 (Jan 19, 2020)

I mean ignoring the fact that I'm a weirdo loner who enjoys being weird and alone, the best way is to just don't give a fuck unless it was an insanely ridiculous situation such as the covington situation(which, they kinda ended up fine in the end too) as others have said. these souless people are parasites at their core. Unless some lunatic were trying to fight me irl (which I would highly discourage. Im a madman that got nothing to lose) best way is to literally don't give a shit. Besides I haven't got anything to hide, I'm as basic as you can be probably. We're all gonna die someday so let's have some fun in the meantime!

And if the situation arises, talk with your manager and stuff, seek wrongful termination etc. Cancel people will inevitably move on to the next targets as the soulless ideological husks that they are.


----------



## Idiotron (Jan 19, 2020)

You deny everything and never apologize. EVER.
Treat the trolls as means to make a profit.
Make merch of the phrases most often said to you because of your excommunication.
I guarantee you that you will sell something.
Trump used his haters to become the US president, you can do whatever you want, kids.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 20, 2020)

-Tell them to go fuck themselves then go dark.
-Notify my girlfriend
-not give a shit about work I've never stated where I work online ever.
-Delete as much of my online footprint as possible
-Wait till it's died down and descretly start having all further evidence taken down as I'm a private individual.


----------



## Manah (Jan 20, 2020)

Cancel culture never actually achieves anything, any people who believe in it either way are morons.


----------



## Pissmaster (Jan 20, 2020)

James Rolfe weathered the storm of his Ghostbusters 2016 video by just not acknowledging it. He had hitpieces written about him by firms as big as the New York Times.  So what did he do?  He just... ignored it. 

Today, it's sitting at 3.7 million views, with a like/dislike ratio of 184k to 8.5k.  Scroll down to the comments and you'll see nothing but love and support. Turns out, the loonies attacking him were completely and utterly toothless.  The movie bombed hard anyway, and everyone shilling for it practically pretends like it never even existed today - I only see it ever brought up as a point of clown world insanity.

So I'd just keep chugging along, not feed anyone out for my flesh, and keep doing what I do for people who enjoy what I do.  I have absolutely no need to acknowledge anyone who's out for my blood, unless they're looking to actually try and harm me or my family in some way.


----------



## Slimy Time (Jan 21, 2020)

Don't acknowledge it.
Don't apologise.
Don't talk to the media.
Lawyer up if they go after your job.
Arm up if they go after your family.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Jan 27, 2020)

double down, fuck em


----------



## Coffee Shits (Jan 29, 2020)

You don't have to double down on your statements, but never ever apologize or give an inch in any capacity. The pond scum who demand you be cancelled are desperate to have power over you, or anyone they think will give it to them. They get off on it and they use it to fill the space where they should be content with their own lives. So don't give in, ever.


----------



## Pee Cola (Feb 26, 2020)

Initially give off a veneer of completely ignoring the criticism, until such time as I've had the opportunity to fully investigate each and every person that's sperging out against me.

If they all come up squeaky-clean, I'll completely ignore them and get on with my life.

If they too have skeletons, you bet your ass I'll be responding with archived links and plenty of cross-posts to every other exceptional individual in their lynch mob, along with a response to the effect of "I'll just leave this here". Then, I'll completely ignore them and get on with my life.


----------



## Slap47 (Feb 26, 2020)

Pissmaster said:


> James Rolfe weathered the storm of his Ghostbusters 2016 video by just not acknowledging it. He had hitpieces written about him by firms as big as the New York Times.  So what did he do?  He just... ignored it.
> 
> Today, it's sitting at 3.7 million views, with a like/dislike ratio of 184k to 8.5k.  Scroll down to the comments and you'll see nothing but love and support. Turns out, the loonies attacking him were completely and utterly toothless.  The movie bombed hard anyway, and everyone shilling for it practically pretends like it never even existed today - I only see it ever brought up as a point of clown world insanity.
> 
> So I'd just keep chugging along, not feed anyone out for my flesh, and keep doing what I do for people who enjoy what I do.  I have absolutely no need to acknowledge anyone who's out for my blood, unless they're looking to actually try and harm me or my family in some way.



Pewdiepie weathered his storm by dunking on them and had more fun so I'll go with that route. Pretty sure Mike "Monster Cock" Matei also had fun shit talking the media during Rolf's drama.


----------



## Orion Balls (Feb 26, 2020)

This sounds like a problem that people with social media have. Generally, back in the analog days, if it came to it, you just waited quietly until your town had something better to talk about.


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 26, 2020)

Tell them "heh, i was cancelled the day i was born"  tip my fedora and slash my enemies at lighting speeds with my legendary katana i didn't buy from some ching chong novelty shop.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Mar 8, 2020)

I don't have and never have had a twitter account, so cancel culture means nothing to me.


----------



## BrunoMattei (Mar 8, 2020)

Probably just ignore it.


----------



## codeblue (Mar 9, 2020)

Never back down, if the internet SJW NPCs are so upset over something you said/did, double down and rationally explain your reasoning. If you're a high IQ person, there would be a valid reason you did it, arm yourself with facts and knowledge, the media mob might take the side of the SJWs but there are still plenty of based people online who will have your back if your explanation is legit. James Rolfe is a great example. Stand your ground.


----------



## Common Carp (Mar 9, 2020)

Depends on what I'm being "Cancelled" for. Was it something stupid like I said nigger on some comment section 10 years ago? If so I'll say nothing and let them tire themselves out and if it gets any bigger than the initial screeching I'll give a brief statement like "I was 14, get over yourselves" and just let it blow over from there. I may even own it if I have the kind of audience that wouldn't give a shit if I said some bad words.

If it's something more serious like someone accusing me of some #metoo shit, I'll take the ProJared/James Charles approach and take my time to gather up evidence to clear my name and present it, even better if I manage to dig up skeletons my accuser or accusers have. The best outcome for me there will be that I'll get a boost from it and my accuser or accusers will get cancelled themselves for trying to lie about me. I'll still have detractors even after that but fuck them. My friends and family know I wouldn't do shit like that and if any of them pull what Alec Holowka's family/friends did then fuck them to.

These can also vary depending how big/popular I am. If I'm some small fry with less than 100k followers then it may be more difficult if it escalates. If I'm someone like Pewdiepie then I have fuck you money and it doesn't even matter at that point.

Best advice if you're worried about being cancelled is to not even become a public personality to begin with.


----------



## BrunoMattei (Mar 9, 2020)

codeblue said:


> Never back down, if the internet SJW NPCs are so upset over something you said/did, double down and rationally explain your reasoning. If you're a high IQ person, there would be a valid reason you did it, arm yourself with facts and knowledge, the media mob might take the side of the SJWs but there are still plenty of based people online who will have your back if your explanation is legit. James Rolfe is a great example. Stand your ground.



How often can you truly "win" an argument over the internet? 

James Rolfe won because he didn't engage with the tards.


----------



## Judge Holden (Mar 9, 2020)

Remember that the only damage they can do is in targeting those who platform you and those who sponsor you, and even then they are entirely reliant upon the fooling out of touch suits into thinking they will be publicly lynched if they dont disassociate themselves with someone a bunch of media people are calling a nazi. 

If your brand is not reliant on either sponsors or a deep rooted platform, you cannot be harmed. If your sponsors/platform has a history of ignoring or rejecting contrived media hysteria and recognising it as the empty autism of a handful of speds you can not be harmed. Make every effort to be as independent as possible in your funding and platforming, or outsource out only to those with a record of reliability. 

When any attempt to attack both is made, even if it is ineffective, be as loud and aggressive as possible in calling this out and kick up as big a shitstorm as possible among speds who are dedicated to being autistically outraged about censorship. Do not apologise or grovel when you are accused of bullshit. Openly and proudly reject the accusations and make you make enough noise to attract attention from those whose careers are based on shitting all over dumb woke shit and SJW antics.


----------



## TruthSeekingDaimon (Mar 9, 2020)

Draw them out into 4chan.
If you can get one of them into 4chan then its a win for the lolcow hunters.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (Mar 9, 2020)

Slimy Time said:


> Don't acknowledge it.
> Don't apologise.
> Don't talk to the media.
> Lawyer up if they go after your job.
> Arm up if they go after your family.



I'd like to expand on the "Don't talk to the media" part.  My family has been prominent in business and politics for decades now.  I'm not saying this to brag, no one should give a shit, but just to illuminate my point in this post.  Starting with my grandfather, every single time any member of my family has contact with any member of the media, no matter how small or inconsequential, we do one of two things.  *Either have the entire thing recorded, by you, with you keeping the recording, or have a witness.*  Generally we do both.  Journalists routinely lie, and journalists routinely get facts wrong.  Every single news article you've read has had something wrong in it.  Every one, without exception.  Television news is even worse.  They usually get _everything_ wrong. 

As for deliberate lying, this is way more common than you'd think.  And let me tell you, there's nothing on Earth that feels better than being able to pull out a recording and play it for some asshole's editor proving the lie.  Hopefully while your lawyer sits there with you, staring across the table at them.  You have the power, then.  We've gotten reporters fired.  We've gotten editors fired too.  And it's great.  The best part is, the media organizations remember.  They know who we are now and they know how we respond to them.  So they're very cautious about fucking with us.  I think it's great that the general public's trust in news media is at an all-time low, and sinking more by the day.  People are starting to realize what we've known for a long time:  News media organizations are full of the incompetent and the malicious.

A better way to live your life is to never willingly interact with any news media at all, but sometimes it's unavoidable.  Record it, and let them know you're recording.  It makes a world of difference in how you're treated.


----------



## Travis Touchdown Cumsock (Mar 10, 2020)

Take satisfaction in the fact that the well is now forever poisoned for shitty SJW types. Fuck them honestly, they cause enough trouble.


----------



## cryptidfuck (Mar 10, 2020)

Travis Touchdown Cumsock said:


> Take satisfaction in the fact that the well is now forever poisoned for shitty SJW types. Fuck them honestly, they cause enough trouble.


Look who's talking, when you're clearly one of them. I've heard of your escapades on FurVilla and you genuinely can't accept any criticism thrown your way. You refuse to get help or change and whenever someone offered to help you you turn around and label them as "abusers". In what way does that help anyone?


----------



## Travis Touchdown Cumsock (Mar 10, 2020)

cryptidfuck said:


> Look who's talking, when you're clearly one of them. I've heard of your escapades on FurVilla and you genuinely can't accept any criticism thrown your way. You refuse to get help or change and whenever someone offered to help you you turn around and label them as "abusers". In what way does that help anyone?


ok KilljoyLights. lol

still cranky you fell for such obvious b8?


----------



## The enigma high (Mar 10, 2020)

Travis Touchdown Cumsock said:


> ok KilljoyLights. lol
> 
> still cranky you fell for such obvious b8?



Speaking of FV...
You coming back after your ban? I'd hate to lose my favorite lolcow.


----------



## Travis Touchdown Cumsock (Mar 10, 2020)

Look at the thread title.

Life truly imitates art, doesn't it. LOL

They're on throwaway accounts and it's just so LMAO


----------



## The enigma high (Mar 10, 2020)

Guessing that's a no then?
Lol


----------



## Travis Touchdown Cumsock (Mar 10, 2020)

Lol

Cancel culture, in the cancel culture thread

Vendettafags are a performance art in and of themselves.


----------



## The enigma high (Mar 10, 2020)

guess I'll get my answer in a few days anyway.


----------



## Travis Touchdown Cumsock (Mar 10, 2020)

Y'all can a-log on the Farms on sock accounts all you want, I'm going to play some Sonic.


----------



## The enigma high (Mar 10, 2020)

Travis Touchdown Cumsock said:


> Y'all can a-log on the Farms on sock accounts all you want, I'm going to play some Sonic.


Have fun!


----------



## Lina Colorado (Mar 10, 2020)

I would lay low for a while. Then come back in all my glory lol. it's just internet spergs sperging away. I don't care. If they get me fired, i'll get another job flippin' burgers for all I care. I'll get around.


----------



## cryptidfuck (Mar 10, 2020)

Travis Touchdown Cumsock said:


> Y'all can a-log on the Farms on sock accounts all you want, I'm going to play some Sonic.


Mhm, I'm not KilljoyLights.
No wonder you got banned you can't figure out when to act like a fucking adult sometimes.
Maybe learn when to separate being a damn lolcow from acting like a proper functioning adult in society. Oh. wait. You aren't.


----------



## Travis Touchdown Cumsock (Mar 11, 2020)

Mariposa Colorado said:


> I would lay low for a while. Then come back in all my glory lol. it's just internet spergs sperging away. I don't care. If they get me fired, i'll get another job flippin' burgers for all I care. I'll get around.


Except when you lay low, the social parasites can't lose their minds watching you live circles around them, while they waste all their money on adoptables and art of themselves fucking cartoon characters. LOL.


----------



## Nintendo Switch Engage (Mar 12, 2020)

Probably ignore it. Who actually cares about the opinions of a bunch of people you've never see face to face and will more than likely have little to no impact on your actual life outside of the internet?


----------



## Lieutenant Rasczak (Jun 19, 2020)

About 13 months ago, I predicted that cancel culture which gained popularity in the wake of the James Charles drama would end up with the "canceling" of America.  I've been proven right.
Article: https://archive.md/DPwn2

Also, I'd tell them all to fuck off because I'm immune against cancel culture.


----------



## Notgoodwithusernames (Jun 19, 2020)

Find the people responsible and dig up as much dirt as I can. If I can’t find any make some up. Threaten to reveal the information to the public unless they release public apologies for what they have done. Release the info through covert channels a few years later anyways.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Jun 20, 2020)

lol wtf happened in early march?


----------



## John Titor (Jun 20, 2020)

I learned an ancient Japanese martial art that's guaranteed to work.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jun 20, 2020)

Tell em to piss of and don't apologize.  Hell if anything and it up, don't show any weakness. The best way to deal with sjws is to stand your ground and be show dominance.  When you do they back off with their tails between their legs and find someone else they can pick on


----------



## Aria (Jun 27, 2020)

if people do try to cancel me i won't apologise not because i'm willing to accept fault but i won't let cancel culture be the dominant force of my life.


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Jun 28, 2020)

It's happened to me before on other forums. I've learned to just have this kind of reaction. In every time, in every place, the deeds of men remain the same.


----------



## Just Here for A and H (Jul 1, 2020)

I can't be a target of cancel culture, as I: A. Don't have a Twitter to brigade and flag into oblivion; B. Don't have a Facebook account to brigade and flag into oblivion; C. Don't tell people on the internet where I work; and D. Only care about opinions from friends, family, and the people who pay me.


----------



## Milk Mage (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Julias_Seizure2 (Jul 4, 2020)

Id just treat it like the joke that it is and tell them to fuck themselves with a rusty jackhammer covered in Tabasco if they think they can tell anyone what they can and cant think


----------



## Meat Target (Jul 4, 2020)

Thankfully, my boss trusts me, is a personal friend of mine, and shares my worldview. 

But I would just say "no comment". I don't answer to these fuckwits. They have no legal authority or power over me (yet).


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Jul 4, 2020)

Meh, it's happened to me. I'm self employed  and have no real need to work much at this point in life so they can suck my cock. Then I go after them personally, doxx them and their families, and generally make their lives hell as much as I can without breaking the law, but coming VERY close to it. You bring it to their (literal) doorstep.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Pope Fucker (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm taking everyone else with me.


----------



## Chad Nasty (Jul 4, 2020)

Theres only one way to deal with internet trolls: scorched earth policy. No matter how innocuous they are in reality, imma douse myself in lighter fluid and light it up while doing a mad dash doing bear hugs and backflips.

>15 year old myspace comments posted out of context
Scorched earth
>Exposing my music tastes in high school
Scorched earth
>Making my SS# and personal information freely available online
Warning issued

I rest my case.


----------



## AMERICA (Jul 5, 2020)

Joke's on you. You can't cancel me, I don't have a job! I change nothing. I continue shitposting.


----------



## Deadwaste (Jul 5, 2020)

zoo-wee-mama


----------



## karz (Jul 5, 2020)

"Choose not to be harmed and you won't feel harmed. Don't feel harmed, and you haven't been."
- Marcus Aurelius


----------



## whogoesthere (Jul 5, 2020)

I would say that the most effective move is to make moves before you get in the crosshairs. All social media sites are fucking shit, and offer nothing but pure human soul cancer.

Delete everything, and if you must use Twitter or facebook for work related reasons, treat it like a professional page and only hock your shit and nothing else. Operate like a corp, never a human. That way there is little chance you will become a target in the first place. 

If you do get caught because you are too stupid to see that twitter is a place for insane people to attack each other, I would say ignore it. If it blows up in a huge way, go out like a champ and go nuclear. Even those that bend down and pry for forgiveness end up the same as those that fight back, so you may as well keep your pride. Plus people tend to like people who defend themselves against the horde, so you might get a few winks on your way out. You will be better off social media anyway, it offers nothing good, its a fake interaction. I liken it to eating plastic fruit, it looks like the real thing but its hollow and provides nothing the human needs. If it was real connections, then we wouldn't have an epidemic of loneliness would we, and the lock down would have been great, seeing as so many of us are "connected". You need real friends, and to actually visit and talk with your family, not chat with some tranny help groups on reddit.


----------



## {o}P II (Jul 6, 2020)

Double Down and reign supreme in the inevitable downfall of cancel culture


----------



## BOONES (Jul 6, 2020)

Do what I always do. Continue being autistic.


----------



## FUTUREMAN (Mar 1, 2021)

Cancel culture doesn't exist sweaty,


----------



## Ahriman (Mar 1, 2021)

What pretty much everyone says, really. It could get nasty and quite unpleasant because getting doxxed, making it to the news and having your friends and family info plastered online with slander would be quite annoying and you'd want to bash their heads in, but stay firm.

_*Never*_ capitulate, don't give them an inch. That's basically what the Greek stoic chads would have done back in the day. And they were in much more serious situations than being doxxed.


> _The odds are looking bad. They are asking you to compromise. They want you to betray what you believe in. It would be so easy to take your buyout and leave the mess to the people who come after you. Concede. Roll over. Give up. Beg to be spared.
> 
> Ha! The Stoic says no. Cato not only refused to surrender to Caesar as he fought to preserve the Roman Republic, he demanded that no one ask for mercy or clemency on his behalf. Because that would mean he had lost—that he had been conquered, and that was not the case.
> 
> ...


Burn the white flag, fuck' em.

And also, despite how ugly it might get, _never let them see you bleed_.


----------



## Drain Todger (Mar 1, 2021)

Megaroad 2012 said:


> Everythings going great.  Your career is stable, your social circle is tight and cool, maybe you got a bangin' wife or husband as well.
> 
> Suddenly, you say something uncouth or something you wrote a decade ago when you're a teen is unearthed and suddenly troons, loons and leg beards come out of the wood work and create their cute little hashtag to try and cancel you.
> 
> ...







They only really have power over you if you try to apologize. The best answer to these cancel culture cunts is to nut up and tell them, in no uncertain terms, to fuck off. No matter what.


----------



## Wormy (Mar 3, 2021)

If all they're going to do is sperg screen, ignore them. 

Also, as someone above pointed out, if I get fired, I'm raising a stink. I'm not only going for unemployment, imma get ahold of every right wing media outlet and Youtuber there is and set the algorithms on fire.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Mar 3, 2021)

If all they're doing is whining, then I'll ignore them. If they start fucking with my private life, then as Bugs Bunny said, "As you know, this means war."


----------

